# 11/02/13 Chicagoland Sonic & Cruze Club Meet III



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stickied!

Everyone in the Northern IL area should try to make it to this!


----------



## Reznic (Sep 9, 2013)

Going to be 11/02/13 @ 5pm


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh my , I should be dipped in Buttermilk ! 
I Don't like snow , unless I'm Smurfboarding Down IT !


----------

